
Cotton Candy or Meth?  Woman Sues Georgia County Over False Drug Test Resultu - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/2018/11/27/woman-sues-after-serving-jail-time-cotton-candy-mistaken-meth/2123922002/
======
rmason
If your drug test can't tell the difference between cotton candy and meth why
is it still being used?

